# GOW 2



## jor71 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I am getting my Gears Of War 2 tomorrow (I am a big kid) and looking forward to it. 

Anyone here getting it?


----------



## olympus (Nov 6, 2008)

I pick mine up at 8 tomorrow...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm very excited. This game is going to be sweet


----------



## akward_silence91 (Nov 6, 2008)

me too!!!!


----------



## jim_m (Nov 6, 2008)

I'ma Hijack your thread....WRATH OF THE LINCH KING Nov 13th

World of Warcraft!!!!


----------



## Aranha (Nov 6, 2008)

Already got my copy freshly burned on a dual layer dvd =D!

Modded xbox and xbox 360 rules!

Currently playing fallout 3 and its the **** !

And jim just destroyed the first gaming thread ive seen on tegutalk by swearing in church!

Dont use the "W" word while adoults are around we all get offended and really sad! =D


----------



## jor71 (Nov 7, 2008)

The package has arrived 


I cannot wait to play later this evening!


----------



## Aranha (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got my "copy" and tried it out and it works like a charm ;D. Got a shitload of beer in the refrigerator and got a bud coming over tommorow for a weekend of Locust slaying .

Oh happy days!


----------



## jor71 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was just playing it and it is an awesome sequel and dare I say perhaps better 

Aranha, FYI, Bobby tries to keep this forum "G" rated for the kids


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 7, 2008)

Just picked it up, haven't played it yet though my dad called it lol

Spencer


----------



## Wooly (Nov 7, 2008)

This game is so sick, I got it at midnight last night, played til like 6:30 then woke up at 10:20 for a doctors appointment. I've been playing all day today too haha.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 8, 2008)

it is aweeesome!


----------



## olympus (Nov 9, 2008)

I beat it and I think there will be a part 3. Wait for the credits to run and hear what Marcus's father says.


----------



## olympus (Nov 9, 2008)

I beat it and I think there will be a part 3. Wait for the credits to run and hear what Marcus's father says.


----------

